# GoDaddy.com Coupons



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Found this stash, hope it helps any you peps save some bread :thumbsup:

⁠cjcfat10⁠
10% Off Any Purchase (expires 12/31/10 11:59pm)


(excludes product renewals, domain transfers, reduced-priced/bulk-priced domain names, premium domain names, Bob Parsons posters, or gift cards - not combinable w/ other offers/promos) 

⁠cjcfat50⁠
$10 Off w/ $50 Purchase (expires 12/31/10 11:59pm)


(excludes product renewals, domain transfers, reduced-priced/bulk-priced domain names, premium domain names, Bob Parsons posters, or gift cards - not combinable w/ other offers/promos) 

⁠cjcfat75⁠
15% Off w/ $75 Purchase (expires 12/31/10 11:59pm)


(excludes product renewals, domain transfers, reduced-priced/bulk-priced domain names, premium domain names, Bob Parsons posters, or gift cards - not combinable w/ other offers/promos) 

⁠cjcfat30⁠
$5 Off w/ $30 Purchase (expires 12/31/10)


(excludes product renewals, domain transfers, reduced-priced/bulk-priced domain names, premium domain names, Bob Parsons posters, or gift cards - not combinable w/ other offers/promos) 

⁠cjc749fat⁠
$7.49 .COMs (expires 12/31/10 11:59pm)


(excludes product renewals, domain transfers, reduced-priced/bulk-priced domain names, premium domain names, Bob Parsons posters, or gift cards - not combinable w/ other offers/promos) 

⁠cjcWST25⁠
25% off WebSite Tonight (expires 7/26/10 11:59pm)


(discount is off regular price of $4.99/mo, eligible on new plans of at least 12 months) 

⁠cjcfat20h⁠
20% Off Shared Hosting (expires 12/31/10 11:59pm)


(excludes product renewals, domain transfers, reduced-priced/bulk-priced domain names, premium domain names, Bob Parsons posters, or gift cards - not combinable w/ other offers/promos)


----------

